# Does This Forum's " Off Topic " Section Embrace The 1st Amendment or NOT ?



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

*Please respond with your Opinions :*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 27, 2020)

Opinion: you got triggered again, snowflake. For supposedly being so tough you're a really big pushover. A little too much like Jerry Falwell, maybe?


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Opinion: you got triggered again, snowflake. For supposedly being so tough you're a really big pushover. A little too much like Jerry Falwell, maybe?



*This outta be good...*
*
Hey Snotontheface, please explain how inquiring about the Status of the 1st Amendment on
this Forum makes me a " Push Over ".....You ain't got the Balls nor Brains to pursue such*
*inquiries....!*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 27, 2020)

I love it. I love how much of a moron you are, I love how you don't understand the constitution, I love how you have to try to get the last word in because you think it makes you a better person, I love how your brain damage causes all of your spelling mistakes, I love how your capitalization gives away your identity, I love it all. Don't ever change, boy.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I love it. I love how much of a moron you are, I love how you don't understand the constitution, I love how you have to try to get the last word in because you think it makes you a better person, I love how your brain damage causes all of your spelling mistakes, I love how your capitalization gives away your identity, I love it all. Don't ever change, boy.



*That's a whole lotta " Hot Love " your throwin around...Mr Snotrunnindownyourface....
Save your anger for Nov 3rd.....you're gunna need it....Boy.*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 28, 2020)

See? You can't even respond without 1) trying to get the last word, 2) spell "you're" wrong, and 3) capitalize the words the same recognizable way. It's hilarious.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

You’d have to be really stupid to think the election will be decided on 11/3.


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2020)

messy said:


> You’d have to be really stupid to think the election will be decided on 11/3.


*You lack of any advanced education ( Critical Thinking ) is very obvious.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


> See? You can't even respond without 1) trying to get the last word, 2) spell "you're" wrong, and 3) capitalize the words the same recognizable way. It's hilarious.



*Hey Snotrunningdownyourface......you appear to like velveeta on the hook.....*
*Should I be gentle when removing the hook, or do you like it rough as per " Bob The Slob "....

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 29, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey*


Can't stop yourself from trying to get the last word. I know you'll respond to this one too.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2020)

*I Will.....*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I Will.....*


You just keep on falling for it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> You just keep on falling for it.


*I Do.....
Your stupidity.

Snotonyourface.....ya wanna kleenex...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Please respond with your Opinions :*


The 1st amendment: Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I Do.....
> Your stupidity.
> 
> Snotonyourface.....ya wanna kleenex...*


I love it. Like clockwork. You're just so out of your mind.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I love it. Like clockwork. You're just so out of your mind.


*Hey Snotrunningdownyourface......

I hope you " Love " the Shitbox DEMOCRATS/CCP created...







Cuz yur about to Really regret every action by you and yours.....!*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Cuz yur about to Really regret every action by you and yours.....!*


Sure I am. Is that before or after Hillary Clinton gets locked up? Because like every other empty promise you've been spewing, it hasn't happened and won't.

Can you even read those roman numerals?


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Sure I am. Is that before or after Hillary Clinton gets locked up? Because like every other empty promise you've been spewing, it hasn't happened and won't.
> 
> Can you even read those roman numerals?


*I = Snotrunningdownyourface*
*
Pause...
*
*XII = Snotstillrunningdownyourface








Oh it's " Happening "... Now wipe that shitty grin off your
snotty face....*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh it's " Happening "... Now wipe that shitty grin off your
> snotty face....*


Uh huh. Once again, you can't not reply, I love it. Everything that you say turns out wrong-- everything. How miserable of a family life you must have. I take pity on you.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Uh huh. Once again, you can't not reply, I love it. Everything that you say turns out wrong-- everything. How miserable of a family life you must have. I take pity on you.



*Funny.....You are Projecting once again....TRUTH Stings doesn't it ...!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Funny.....You are Projecting once again....TRUTH Stings doesn't it ...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a masochist. Looking like a complete loon seems to do it for you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow, old Zuck the misogynist only likes free speech if it agrees with his.  Piece of shit.









						Mark Zuckerberg reportedly intervened after a Facebook employee posted a controversial defense of police in the wake of Kenosha shootings
					

The post about "well-intentioned law enforcement officers who have been victimized by society's conformity to a lie" sparked outrage from employees.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wow, old Zuck the misogynist only likes free speech if it agrees with his.  Piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Projection defined.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projection defined.


Hypocrisy defined.  Bowl cut saw an employee defend and support cops and shut it down.  Once again, whether it's Covid-19 or politics, the dorks at Facebook think they know more than everyone else.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hypocrisy defined.  Bowl cut saw an employee defend and support cops and shut it down.  Once again, whether it's Covid-19 or politics, the dorks at Facebook think they know more than everyone else.


FB was cool when it first came out.  I got to meet with old pals.  I also checked on some old girl friends I hadn't seen since school days.  You know when your thinking to yourself, "I just want to know how she's doing and how life has turned out."  Very innocent for so many.  However, I did see some marriages get ruined from FB hook ups.  I'm sure things were bad already and the glory days were so glories.  I also know some super cool stories that turned out great.  It reminds me of this song outlaw....lol!!  Something happen Jan 5th, 2017 that changed FB forever.


----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Funny.....You are Projecting once again....TRUTH Stings doesn't it ...!*


And you are Capitalizing again. Keep it up, moron.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hypocrisy defined.  Bowl cut saw an employee defend and support cops and shut it down.  Once again, whether it's Covid-19 or politics, the dorks at Facebook think they know more than everyone else.


No you dumbass.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No you dumbass.


Yes, dumbass, that's exactly what he did.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, dumbass, that's exactly what he did.


Loser


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, dumbass, that's exactly what he did.


I enjoy the fact that you are ignorant, prove it over and over, but of course can’t see it for yourself.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I enjoy the fact that you are ignorant, prove it over and over, but of course can’t see it for yourself.


"*Psychological projection* is a defense mechanism people subconsciously employ in order to cope with difficult feelings or emotions. *Psychological projection* involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings."

Happy Labor Day weekend Daffy


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a masochist. Looking like a complete loon seems to do it for you.



*You've tried everything for A - Z and your still wallowing in the poop...
Take a break from getting your internet ass kicked daily...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2020)

The 1st amendment: Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


> And you are Capitalizing again. Keep it up, moron.


*You can suck Balls *
*or
You can Suck Lemons
Either one will leave you with a bitter taste*
*akin to being tea bagged by your favorite DEMOCRAT....





*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


>



*Q is Scientology*
*Scientology is Snotrunningdownyourface
Snotrunningdownyourface is Democrat
DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
Q is a CRIMINAL
*
*That makes YOU a.....*


----------

